# Nước mía xay cùng thứ này đảm bảo giảm cân 'thần tốc' không cần tập luyện



## vietmom (9/5/18)

*Giảm cân bằng nước mía giúp bạn đào thải một lượng lớn lớp mỡ thừa ở vùng bụng, cánh tay và đùi rất hiệu quả. Ngoài ra, nước mía còn giúp bạn điều trị các chứng bệnh về xương khớp. Cách uống nước mía giảm cân:*

_*Nguyên liệu cần có:*_
- 3 ly nước mía nguyên chất
- 3 quả ớt ngọt
- 1 quả chanh tươi

_*Cách thực hiện:*_
Ớt ngọt mang rửa sạch, thái thành lát mỏng, loại bỏ hạt. Cho ớt vào máy, thêm nước lọc rồi xay nhuyễn, sau đó lọc lấy phần nước đổ vào bình thủy tinh. Thêm nước mía, nước cốt chanh đã chuẩn bị vào rồi khuấy đều, bảo quản trong ngăn mát tủ lạnh để uống trong vòng 1 ngày.




_Sự kết hợp giữa nước mía và ớt chuông giúp giảm cân hiệu quả_​ 
_*Cách sử dụng:*_
Đầu tiên, vào buổi sáng sau khi ngủ dậy, bạn nên uống 250ml nước muối ấm pha loãng, sau đó khoảng 30 phút thì ăn sáng.
Tiếp đó, bạn chia đều hỗn hợp nước mía đã thực hiện để uống suốt cả ngày, lúc mà dạ dày cảm thấy đói.

*Nguyên tắc khi giảm cân bằng nước mía*
Phương pháp giảm cân nhờ nước mía đạt hiệu quả cao bạn cần thực hiện các nguyên tắc sau đây để giảm cân nhanh chóng và an toàn.

– Thời gian bạn áp dụng phương pháp giảm cân bằng nước mía ít nhất trong khoảng thời gian từ 12- 15 ngày để đảm bảo hiệu quả. Bạn cần kết hợp nhiều loại thức ăn và nước uống khác được chế biến từ mía để đảm bảo giảm cân nhanh và an toàn mà bạn không bị ngán và giúp bạn thay đổi khẩu vị để kiên trì thực hiện cho kế hoạch giảm cân của bạn.

– Buổi sáng bạn có thể dùng 2 thìa phê muối trắng cùng với với một ít nước lọc để uống càng nhiều càng tốt để thải độc cho cơ thể ra ngoài. Sau khoảng thời gian 1 giờ đồng hồ thì nhu cầu đi vệ sinh của bạn lúc này sẽ giúp bạn đào thải một phần độc tố trong cơ thể nhờ nước lọc và muối. Sau đó bạn sử dụng nước mía nguyên chất và quả chanh tươi để uống để giúp cơ thể đào thải lượng độc tố cứng đầu còn lại ra ngoài cơ thể một cách dễ dàng.

– Bạn nên biết linh hoạt trong sử dụng lượng nước mía, đảm bảo phải phù hợp với thể trạng sức khoẻ cơ thể của mỗi người và trung bình mỗi ngày bạn chỉ nên uống từ 3 cốc/ 1 buổi và uống mỗi cốc cách nhau 15 phút bạn nhé, nếu có thể bạn nên tăng cường kết hợp chanh vào nhiều hơn để quá trình giảm cân của bạn diễn ra nhanh chóng.

– Bạn có thể uống nước mía bất cứ lúc nào bạn thấy đói, điều này sẽ giúp bạn hạn chế sự thèm ăn đối với các thực phẩm khác, giúp bạn hạn chế nguy cơ tăng cân cho cơ thể.

_Nguồn: Suckhoenhi_


----------

